# Texas Mexican Railway Caboose Decals



## marc1kim (Apr 29, 2013)

I've just recently come back to model railroading after a very long break (I need to pull all my old stuff down from the attic). The Texas Mexican Railway is what brought me back into model trains. These were the trains I saw rumbling by when I was a kid. 

So far in a few weeks I've purchased a Athearn GP-38 tex-mex HO scale locomotive (#866) and HO texas mexican boxcar.

I was unable to find an Athearn texas mexican caboose as they are rarer than rocking horse poop. I purchased a Athearn bay window caboose kit, I've started assembly and painting it. 


It there any site that can make me custom decals? These are the decals I'm needing, "The Texas Mexican Railway company" and the "315" number
Herald King does have some available, but they are wrong color, and they also have minimum order. 


I wouldnt even begin to know how to make the decals myself, and i really dont want to invest in equipment at this point as this caboose is the only custom build I see myself doing in the immediate future. So any info on decals would be greatly appreciated.

I'm modeling my caboose after the Athearn:

The original:



Here's my caboose so far:

purchased a sheet of plastic at the hobby store to make windows:


I'm awaiting arrival of the magnetic couplers, and a source for decals.

Thanks in advance! and sorry for my long winded post.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It looks like all you need is letters?

Here,
Wet or dry there must be something here that would work.

http://www.microscale.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=ALPHA


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

There's a logo for you on the avatar thread!










http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=153268&postcount=50


----------



## marc1kim (Apr 29, 2013)

eljefe said:


> There's a logo for you on the avatar thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! The Texas mexican is dear to me. Sadly the Tex Mex green and orange no longer run the tracks since KCS aquired em (circa 2005). KCS trains pass now about every 30 mins or so it seems. Model railroading is a way for me to keep these colors alive, but I'm literally at square one right now. 

As far as decals go, I contacted ELS Trains http://home.mindspring.com/~elstrains/
I'm hoping they'll be able to help


----------



## marc1kim (Apr 29, 2013)

Update, ELS Trains will be albe to make the decals for me.. I'll post pics of my caboose's progress when I get time to work on it.


----------

